# En automoviles como se comunican los modulos ?



## jfngfelipe (Mar 19, 2014)

como se generan las redes multiplexadas ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola caro jfngfelipe , si enpleyan lo protocolo "CAN" 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel LOpes.


----------



## biopic (Mar 19, 2014)

como dice Daniel usan el protocolo  CAN (controller area network) en el cual los nodos se comunican entre si mediante mensajes  y si no me equivoco Bosch fue "quien" lo desarrollo , hay muchos microcontroladores que implementan este bus y seria recomendable que leyeras las notas de aplicacion o white papers del chip que pienses usar, saludos


----------



## omarlanza (Abr 20, 2014)

Los módulos hablan entre sí por red multiplexada , hay varios sistemas , salu2


----------



## bivalvo (Abr 21, 2014)

La comunicación a lo largo de todo el vehiculo se lleva a cabo por medio del bus CAN. Aquí tienes algo más de información de él. Se trata de un bus multiplexado y con sistema de prioridades (es mas importante activar el abs que los intermitentes). Todo el proceso de comunicación lo controla un host. Se trata de un bus normalizado por lo que en cualquier coche el protocolo es exactamente el mismo. Espero que te sirva.

Ah y si, es de Bosch.


----------



## megatecpower (Abr 21, 2014)

El multiplexado consiste en hacer circular varias informaciones entre varios equipos eléctricos, por medio de un solo canal de transmisión







http://www.tecnomovil.com/Cursos-fo...II/Mecanica avanzada II_archivos/image018.jpg


----------

